# Yvonne G Happy B-Day



## G-stars (Jul 7, 2016)

Disclaimer... I tried checking but couldn't figure out if in fact it is your b-day today. But if I recall correctly (assuming my brain hasn't failed me) Yvonne G and I share a birthday. Therefore Happy Birthday.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

Dear Yvonne,







Love,
Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 7, 2016)

I guess I have failed miserable as a turtle husband. I don't know either. My Google Calendar says it is, so it must be so. Happy Bday Yvonne.


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy birthday to YOU - @G-stars !

And hope you have a special day, too, @Yvonne G


----------



## mctlong (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday to you both!!!


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy birthday both of you!!


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy birthday Yvonne and G-Stars!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy Bday!!!!


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday G-Stars!!


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday to you Yvonne!!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday G-Stars!!
> 
> View attachment 179522


A lovely message!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy birthday to you both!!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2016)

I was always told if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all........


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy birthday both of you!!


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO
I can't believe Yvonne almost got away with it. Good catch.
Hope you both have a fantastic day.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh yay !! Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy birthday, Yvonne. have a smashing one and a super year to come.
And hope your day was great G-stars and thanks for outing Yvonne.


----------



## surfergirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you, everyone! I tried to hide it, but G-stars was just too sharp for me. One thing that was rather interesting - when I first logged onto the web (my home web page is Google) there was my own personal Google doodle there waiting for me.

I had a nice day. My daughter took me to breakfast, gave me a cake and a gift certificate to my favorite hardware store. The rest of the day I just kicked back and enjoyed the day.

Thanks again for all the BD wishes!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2016)

sounds like a good day for a very wonderful lady but I'm still not saying anything nice


----------



## Randi (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jul 7, 2016)

Awww!!!! Good memory, G-stars! Hooray! 
Happy Birthday to both of you!!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 8, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, everyone! I tried to hide it, but G-stars was just too sharp for me. One thing that was rather interesting - when I first logged onto the web (my home web page is Google) there was my own personal Google doodle there waiting for me.
> 
> I had a nice day. My daughter took me to breakfast, gave me a cake and a gift certificate to my favorite hardware store. The rest of the day I just kicked back and enjoyed the day.
> 
> Thanks again for all the BD wishes!


Hi Yvonne. Glad you had a HAPPY BIRTHDAY and that you enjoyed it.


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, everyone! I tried to hide it, but G-stars was just too sharp for me. One thing that was rather interesting - when I first logged onto the web (my home web page is Google) there was my own personal Google doodle there waiting for me.
> 
> I had a nice day. My daughter took me to breakfast, gave me a cake and a gift certificate to my favorite hardware store. The rest of the day I just kicked back and enjoyed the day.
> 
> Thanks again for all the BD wishes!



HAAAAPEEEEEE Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 8, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Yvonne and G stars!!!!  My birthday present to both of you is that I will NOT sing!!!


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm a little late . Happy birthday dear Yvonne and G stars .


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 11, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, everyone! I tried to hide it, but G-stars was just too sharp for me. One thing that was rather interesting - when I first logged onto the web (my home web page is Google) there was my own personal Google doodle there waiting for me.
> 
> I had a nice day. My daughter took me to breakfast, gave me a cake and a gift certificate to my favorite hardware store. The rest of the day I just kicked back and enjoyed the day.
> 
> Thanks again for all the BD wishes!



Sorry I am a little bit late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY Yvonne thanks for all of your help on the forum!


----------

